# UNEDITED - High lifter off road park VIDEO!



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

I recieved several request for an unedited video without all the music. Here it is guys. New scenes and nothing but the sound of us and the atv's!


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Good video looked fun

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

JLOWERY said:


> Good video looked fun
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


Thanks man and it was a dang good time!


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Nice video. How big is that place? Looks like alot of fun.


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks man and I want to say its around its around 575 acres. They have some great riding over there whens it wet man.


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Nice, lots of popo's and outty's and one lonely brute. Good video.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Eastexasmudder said:


> Nice, lots of popo's and outty's and one lonely brute. Good video.
> 
> 
> I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


Yeah man we only have one guy that rides with us right now that has a brute. Its a beast though. Definitely has some good throttle response to it!


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

Nice video! That blue Outty, is that a 4" or 6" lift?


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

TexasDAD said:


> Nice video! That blue Outty, is that a 4" or 6" lift?


Thanks bro! The blue outty just has 2" lift on it but the yellow and black one has a 6" CATVOS with 29.5x11 OL2's all the way around.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Nice vid. I like to listen to the people and machines a lot better. Make you feel more apart of it.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Man great job. Can't wait to ride with you guys. 




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

wmredneck said:


> Man great job. Can't wait to ride with you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man! Ill keep you updated.


----------

